# Handi Work Display Guidelines



## daveb

*Information & Guidelines for Posting*

This sub-forum is for sharing your work in progress, handiwork, & your finished shop projects. All members may start, view and comment on the posts. 

Guidelines: 

1. Sales are prohibited

2. Passive marketing (aka - hinting or referring to products/wares/services that you sell) and/or solicitations are prohibited

3. Market research (aka - asking questions about how to make products to sell within this community) is prohibited.

4. Only personal handiwork/work in progress is allowed. Do not post work performed by others even if on your behalf.

5. This sub-forum will not be used for the building of, or researching of, a business model and/or customer base. NO commercial entity posts on any level will be allowed.

6. Only post kitchen knife related images and subject matter.


----------



## jessf

So non-supporting members can't start threads?


----------



## daveb

@ jessf - you caught a working draft guideline - nothing in stone yet. PM sent.


----------

